# Mario's Corned Beef from Brazil? Grace Corned beef?



## charito

I found Mario's corned beef from Brazil, and also a brand called, Grace - they're considerably lower priced than Hereford's. Anybody tried these? How are they?


Also Holiday Luncheon Meat.


----------



## Illini Warrior

never found any of the imported meats to be any better quality or priced cheaper than the domestic ....


----------



## Chipper

I don't trust the US canned stuff, from Brazil, yeah right.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Best Horse MEAT MONEY CAN BUY!


----------



## csi-tech

Packed by WINNIE.


----------



## Real Old Man

You all do realize that there is almost no corned beef canned here in the USofA. It almost all comes from south America


----------



## bigwheel

Well just checked the can of breakfast hash we had today. It say Libby Brand from ConAgra in Omaha. It dont mention where the corned beef (dog) came from.


----------



## Real Old Man

My call say cans of Libby all say Uraguay (got other brands that say brazil and argentina)


----------



## Medic33

I am not to happy with brazil right now they seem to have some real retards genetically mod-ing stuff that has the strange effect of killing people. so i'll pass.


----------



## A Watchman

bigwheel said:


> Well just checked the can of breakfast hash we had today. It say Libby Brand from ConAgra in Omaha. It dont mention where the corned beef (dog) came from.


It don't matter where ya buy it, it all comes from Chihuahua meat. No need to fret though .... you like your local Chinese buffet don't you?


----------



## charito

I've been doing some searching around and found out that Brazil is #2 with beef cattle. Mario's and Grace doesn't say where theirs come from. It just says, "imported for" the company that distribute them. I can't even find the brand "Mario's" online. Grace is from Canada....I'll probably contact them.


I have memories of eating tasty, nice textured canned corn beef as a child but I don't know what brand it was that my aunt used. She cooked it with diced potatoes and onions. That brand might not be around anymore. If I find something even close to it, I'd like to really stock up on it since it'll definitely be used regularly. 

I'd definitely stock up on Spam, but would also like to see if there are other brands that comes close, as good, or even better.

I'm starting to stock up on some long-term canned food items.


----------



## charito

Update: went to their website but I had to give out my full name and address.......so I didn't bother. I'll just try it out.

Brazil and Argentina are the countries mentioned in other brands.

If it's being sold here, I assume that Canada had tested whether they really use beef products as it says
on their packaging?


----------



## Slippy

I don't think this is the dumbest thread ever but it certainly is in the top quartile.


----------



## charito

Slippy said:


> I don't think this is the dumbest thread ever but it certainly is in the top quartile.


Imagine that. I don't think yours is the dumbest response ever, but it certainly is up there. You having a bad day?

What yardstick do you use to determine the "dumbness" of a thread? Posters need your stamp of approval as to what questions they can ask here? Just asking.....

You know the saying, if you can't say something nice.........better to zip it, and make your quiet exit.


----------



## bigwheel

Making me hongry for corned beef. Must have accomplished the intended purpose.


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> Imagine that. I don't think yours is the dumbest response ever, but it certainly is up there. You having a bad day?
> 
> What yardstick do you use to determine the "dumbness" of a thread? Posters need your stamp of approval as to what questions they can ask here? Just asking.....
> 
> You know the saying, if you can't say something nice.........better to zip it, and make your quiet exit.


:tango_face_grin:
Feisty little thing aren't you? Slippy like!


----------



## bigwheel

I think the East Texas folks get riled up from having to eat grits too much. Just a theory.


----------



## charito

Update: tried Mario's straight from the can - I like it. Good with crackers as it is.
Cooked the rest with zucchini and green beans and ate with rice! It's good.


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> Update: tried Mario's straight from the can - I like it. Good with crackers as it is.
> Cooked the rest with zucchini and green beans and ate with rice! It's good.


That's what I'm talkin' bout!

Thanks for the review. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## csi-tech

I think I'll get the wife to pick up a corned beef brisket and some cabbage at work.


----------



## A Watchman

csi-tech said:


> I think I'll get the wife to pick up a corned beef brisket and some cabbage at work.


Never forget to try it with sauerkraut.


----------

